# Tank crash after cleaning



## lkmalawilvr (Jul 29, 2013)

I cleaned my eheim 2260 for the first time. I used tank water and did everything I knew to do. I am nervous wreck and praying that my tank doesn't crash. I have a hard start with the hobby. When will I know that it is safe and my tank will be fine. I also have a 2262 on it and a sponge filter on the back to throw in a hospital or quarantine tank if needed. Thank you.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

The tank is fine if there is no ammonia or nitrite present. Test the water.

How long is the tank up and running with fish?


----------



## lkmalawilvr (Jul 29, 2013)

It has been running with fish since May. It has been running with the current media in it for close to four months.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Then why are you concerned about it crashing?


----------

